# Manchester Christmas markets



## chio (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, it's that time of year again... the time when Albert Square fills up with various Euro stereotypes, the Germans with their seemingly bottomless vats of Glühwein, the French bloke selling bread and cheese and lots of bewildered-looking tourists wondering what they've stumbled into.

Isn't it great? 

I'm off there on Wednesday night after work, anyone else been?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a trip planned from Hebden Bridge, not sure when though


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 27, 2006)

i do really love the christmas markets - christmas shopping half cut on gluhwien is ace - but yesterday (sundy afternoon) was chaos - far too busy for a people-hater like myself


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2006)

first weekend innit
always a pain


----------



## chio (Nov 29, 2006)

Yay I'm going tonight! 

(Why the hell am I excited about these daft markets?)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2006)

because you're inadvertently sparkly


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 30, 2006)

If you have the option, it's best to wait to buy until the last day. 

Last year there was loads of bargains to be had from the bulb/plant tree seller in Albert Sq.


----------



## Fledgling (Dec 1, 2006)

They make St Anne's Sq look a darn sight better than usual so fair play to 'em. 

Never bought from them though.


----------

